#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Σύμβαση έργου ΑΠΔ και παραστατικό

## Mpet

Καλήμερα σας!

Συνεργάζομαι με 2 εταιρίες του ίδιου ομίλου εδώ και 3 χρόνια. 
Κάθε χρόνο γινόταν 2 ετήσιες συμβάσεις έργου για κάθε εταιρία.

Από την αρχή του έτους με το νέο καθεστώς (ΕΦΚΑ) έγινε ο επιμερισμός της των αμοιβών κλπ...κατατέθηκε η ΑΠΔ με τις "μικτές"  αποδοχές, ενώ παράλληλα έχουν γίνει αντίστοιχα 2 συμβάσεις έργου στις οποίες αναφέρεται το καθαρό πόσο, η παρακράτηση 20% και ο ΦΠΑ και δεν αναφέρεται το ποσοστό του ΕΦΚΑ στο οποίο ούτως η άλλως είναι υπόχρεη για την καταβολή του κάθε εταιρία.
-μου ζητούν να κόψω το μηνιαίο παραστατικό με το μικτό πόσο (με τον ΕΦΚΑ), την παρακράτηση συν ΦΠΑ.

Εφόσον υπάρχει σύμβαση έργου εγώ δε θα πρέπει να κόβω το παραστατικό που έκοβα και πριν τη προσθήκη του ΕΦΚΑ;
Μήπως θα πρέπει να τροποποιηθεί η σύμβαση έργου ή η ΑΠΔ; 
Θα μπορούσατε να μου δώσετε ένα παράδειγμα;

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα  

νομίζω ότι το παρακάτω παράδειγμα θα σε διευκολύνει . Στην σύμβαση που έχεις κάνει γράφει το ποσό της αμοιβής σου πάνω στο οποίο υπολογίζονται όλα ( ΕΦΚΑ , ΦΜΥ ,ΦΠΑ ) 

*► Παράδειγμα*
Έστω αμειβόμενος με «μπλοκάκι» (μηνιαία αμοιβή 1.000,00 πλέον Φ.Π.Α. 24%). Ο εν λόγω φορολογούμενος μέχρι 31.12.2016 ήταν ασφαλισμένος στον Ο.Α.Ε.Ε.*1* Από 1.1.2017, βάσει του Τ.Π.Υ. που θα εκδίδει  κάθε μήνα θα γίνονται οι ακόλουθοι υπολογισμοί:
*I*
Καθαρό ποσό Τ.Π.Υ.
1.000,00

*II*
Φ.Π.Α. 24% [ I X 24% ]
240,00

*III*
Παρακράτηση φ.ε. 20% [ I X 20% ]
200,00

*IV*
Εισφορές ΕΦΚΑ (9,22%) [ Ι Χ 9,22% ]
92,20

*V*
Τελικό πληρωτέο ποσό [ Ι + ΙΙ - ΙΙΙ - ΙV ]
947,80

----------


## Mpet

Καλησπέρα,
γνωριζω πως υπολογίζονται οι εισφορές. Εφόσον "υπόχρεος" για τον εφκα είναι ο εργοδότης ο οποία και τον καταβάλει μέσω της ΑΠΔ και εκπίπτει από αυτον, γιατί θα πρέπει να αναγράφεται στο ΤΠΥ και να αφαιρείται από το καθαρό μου ποσό;

----------


## Mpet

Επίσης ήθελα να σας διευκρινήσω ότι αυτές οι 2 εταιρίες είναι και οι μοναδικές που συνεργάζομαι. Το παράδειγμα που μου δώσατε αφορά την περίπτωση που τα 2/3 αφορούν τον εργοδότη και το 1/3 εμένα.
στη δίκη μου περίπτωση θα καταβληθεί όλο το όσος του εφκα από τις εταιρίες.

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα

οι εισφορές που αφαιρούμε στο παράδειγμα παραπάνω βαρύνουν τον εργαζόμενο και για αυτό το λόγο εμφανίζονται στο Τ.Π.Υ.

----------


## Mpet

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

